#  ,  ,   >  All-in-One

## EB5A

-      .    http://store.hp.com/us/en/pdp/hp-pav...-one-24-a220xt
    .

73!

----------


## EU1SW

?

----------


## RN3GP

> -


     ?   ,        HD   ?   "   , -   . (     )

----------


## EB5A

.       .  IC-7300  USB  .       .

----------


## UV7QAE

iMac 27      .        ,     +   .     .   ,     ,    .

----------


## LY3OS

All-in-one *Lenovo E93z*.
 .
 ,          .

----------


## 2009

,   ...!
   15. 
      ,    ,  /  .   17"  19",    22",         ...     4 ,       ...

   !      ,     ?
..           (,    , ,    ).   ,                  .
...

----------

Serg

----------


## 2009

> .


   .
      ,         ...    (  ). 
,          .
   ,          + . 
 ,  ,   ...



> 1000$


   ,       1000  ,         ...
,         ...
 ,  ,       .    ,  -   -! .....       ...

----------


## US7IGN

> 


    .         .  4    -    10 ,       ,   .              .                    //  .    ,         .

----------


## US7IGN

> 


  .      -  ...

   -      / ,        .       ...

----------


## US7IGN

> .. -       ...


   .     -     .      .     ,        .           .    apple -     . ,       ,     19 .

----------


## US7IGN

.      -   15       .           .    430-.    .        .      ,       -    .   .

----------


## US7IGN

.  -  .    .

----------


## UT0UM

> ,     .


 ?!  ::::

----------


## UT0UM

> , ...


 
 ESR     ""

----------


## EB5A

.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RvggCtXzHc

----------


## US7IGN

> .


     ...

----------

UT0UM

----------


## UT0UM

> .


    ,     ,     "",   

    ,

----------


## UT0UM

> .


  ""?  :::: 

    ...

... ""  ::

----------

